# DVDO VP-30 and cheap TV, or expensive TV?



## Tristanc1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi,

Looking to pick up a new tv, and was wondering what the better option would be, either:

A: Keep my DVDO VP-30 and spend about $1000-1200 on a 40" tv. 
Or
B: Sell my VP-30 and roll that money into a higher end 40" tv, making my overall tv budget around $2K.

Am I correct in assuming that what seperates the higher end sets from the lower mostly comes down to processing? Not the actual panel itself(within reason)? Has the processing in the vp-30 been surpassed by newer processing even in cheaper panels? And If I do keep the vp-30 can I bypass the processing in most LCD's? 

I like the idea of keeping the VP-30 as it's convienient to unplug, plug in new stuff etc, and I like the built in test patterns and adjustments as well, but only if I would end up with a comparable picture to a higher end set.

Thanks in advance guys,
Trista


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

How close are you sitting to this 40" TV?


----------



## Tristanc1 (Jul 5, 2006)

6-8 feet depending.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, at that range you will see the full benefit of 1080p, so the scaler will remain a good investment. Unless your other components, upscaling DVD, cable box, laready have top notch scalers for non-1080P material, I'd hang onto the VP-30. And for $1k, you should be able to get a pretty decent 40".


----------



## Tristanc1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks i'll hang on to it for now, the other thing is with most stores having such liberal return policies these days there's nothing against trying out both options


----------

